# No Internet connection again and again



## Stormydog

Wondering what is up with Premier.
I get this message in Tv Central: "Your Tivo is not connected to network. Some features will be unavailable until you restore your network connection". I reboot my router and gateway and still get this message in Tivo Central. Can not Search or other things. Unplugged and plugged cable into back of Premier. No change. Put Tivo to Standby and turned back on. No change.

I went to Setup and was able to contact Tivo Service using internet connection. Connected and loaded just fine.

Preparing
Connecting
Get info
Disconnecting
Loading info

Return to Tivo Central and still get message.
What could be interferring with Tivo Central internet connection? Did this time and time again when first installed and is doing it now. I have 4 computers (2 wired 2 wireless) on network and all work fine.


----------



## audioscience

I've only had this error once but it went away on it's own.

Sounds like you should just unplug the Tivo and plug it back in for a full reboot. Putting the Tivo into standby doesn't do anything because the Tivo is still working.


----------



## Stormydog

I hate the thought of unplugging the power as it may become a way of life with this problem occuring more often. I am afraid of things like scrambling the hard drive and messing the Premier up with unnessesary power ups. If I need to I will do it. I will do it now to see if it helps because nothing else I do is helping.

The Premier is new to me and under warranty so I need to see if there is a problem with the unit or software possibly being reported my other users before I randomly unplug it.

I will let you know if it helps.


----------



## Stormydog

I did power off and on the Premier by unplugging it. That restored the internet connection as the message was not present and Search feature was restored.

So I guess my question is going back to Tivo. Why does Tivo Central never refresh the network connection. Is the software too dumb to bother to check again? Is it a nightmare to constantly be checking and causes slowdown and doggy operations? I worked in software development many years and know all about these king of issues. If no one ever asks, nothing ever gets done about it and never changes because it is not important - not enough people complained or reported the issue. I doubt I am number one.


----------



## curiousgeorge

Stormydog said:


> I did power off and on the Premier by unplugging it. That restored the internet connection as the message was not present and Search feature was restored.
> 
> So I guess my question is going back to Tivo. Why does Tivo Central never refresh the network connection. Is the software too dumb to bother to check again? Is it a nightmare to constantly be checking and causes slowdown and doggy operations? I worked in software development many years and know all about these king of issues. If no one ever asks, nothing ever gets done about it and never changes because it is not important - not enough people complained or reported the issue. I doubt I am number one.


This issue is a teardrop in the ocean of teardops that are Premiere bugs/freezes/malfunctions/quirks. Hard to get attention for this specific problem when TiVo has demonstrated that they don't care about the MAJOR problems for the past YEAR. If they cared, they would have taken ALL development resources off esoteric crap like Pandora, Hulu, iPad, etc until the core functionality of the BOX (ie, search, record, manage recordings, play recordings) WORKED reliably and the HDUI was complete. But they haven't, and they won't. So we're stuck here a year after launch with the same broken box that is the antithesis if what TiVo used to stand for.


----------



## Stormydog

Thanks for the reply.
I am beginning to get this feeling myself as I experience the Premier. I was a very happy S2 user for many years, but forced to adapt to the change to digital programming and chose to bite the bullet and go all out with a Premier.


----------



## mx77m

I'm having the same issues with 'TiVo not connected to network' and not showing the HD banner and slow interface with 'My shows'. Although I know there is no issue with my connection using the TiVo wireless N adapter, since I can connect to TiVo for program guide update and/or online features such as Pandora. So I finally called TiVo support and they said that it was an issue on their end and they are actively trying fix the issue. Suggested temp solution by tech is to use the standard (non-HD) banner interface. I was also told they didn't know how long before the issue was resolved and that they had already hoped to have a fix in place, but hasn't happened.


----------



## akaussie

I can add that I have experienced the same issue in the last few days with my TP. "Glad" to hear that it's an issue on tivo's end and not with my box or internet connection.


----------



## routerspecialist

Just go back to the SD menus, and the problem goes away. This is a bug, a pretty nasty one, with the software. If it was anything else, going back to the SD menus wouldn't fix it. And that fixed it for me. No problems since switching back to the SD menus.


----------



## rijowysock

same problem, started tonight.. never did it before.. reboot made it go away but it keeps going back and forth.. on and off....


----------



## djdanska

Same here on my premiere using rcn internet in chicago.
There is another rcn customer using a rcn tivo box having the same issue. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25536429-HDUI-Beta-Test-Group-Feedback-Getting-HDUI-enabled


----------



## ilovereality

I have 4 tivo's on my network and the Premiere is the only hard wired one - from time to time it stops seeing the other TIVOs - my solution always seems to be to go to the 'missing' tivo and re-check the network settings - testing the connection always works and then the missing tivo is again visible.


----------



## dbenrosen

Same problem as well using FIOS in NJ. It was very annoying last night. The TP is hardwired, so no flakey wireless network possibilities.


----------



## striderc17

I had the problem as well yesterday. Everything else that was connected to my router was working. I rebooted the Tivo and it has been working fine so far.....


----------



## edmalloy

I have two week old Premiers and one of then has had this message twice. 

My assumption was a bad ethernet cable and I replaced it .... only a day but so far....


----------



## tomhorsley

I used to have this problem all the time, then I looked at my router logs and found that the tivo dhcp client never renews the lease. I switched to a static IP config for the tivo and problem went away and never came back (well, except when comcast internet is actually down).


----------



## Speedo123

I've had the same problem with my hard-wired TP units. However, when I check on my PC with Network Magic, it says that the units are connected. Going into the Network settings in the menu usually gets rid of the problem. Another problem I have is that the ethernet sockets on two of my TPs are "bad." If you just plug the cable in, the connection is intermittent. I have to pull the cable to one side and tape it there to get a reliable connection. This occurred on initial setup of new boxes. I contacted TiVo support on the initial unit and they said they would send me a replacement box and I could then send the bad unit back. They never did this, instead they sent me an email authorization to return my bad unit several days later when I should have been receiving the replacemet (which email I didn't see right away). After a few weeks I finally called and they of course said they didn't have any record of saying they would send the replacement first. By this time, I had a lot of shows recorded and decided that as I had "fixed" the problem with tape, I'd not push the issue for now. Having this problem with one unit, it could have been a fluke. Having it with two of three units says to me it's a pretty widespread defective equipment problem. Any one else experience this with new Premiere boxes?


----------



## generaltso

I've been having this problem sporadically. It seems to only occur when I'm using the iPad app. It usually starts with the iPad saying that it lost connection to the DVR. Then the TiVo starts saying that it can't connect to the network. If I exit out of the iPad app, the error messages usually go away on the TiVo.

But I often use the iPad app with no problems at all, so I don't know what's causing it. The next time it happens, I'll try statically assigning an IP and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## h2oskierc

I don't have an iPad, so that isn't the problem for me. I send TiVo tech support an email through their website and they said my TiVo needs an update, so I am supposed to force it to connect, reboot, and force it to connect again.

I think I have a spare hour or two tonight, so I may be able to try that once all my shows record.


----------



## generaltso

h2oskierc said:


> I don't have an iPad, so that isn't the problem for me. I send TiVo tech support an email through their website and they said my TiVo needs an update, so I am supposed to force it to connect, reboot, and force it to connect again.
> 
> I think I have a spare hour or two tonight, so I may be able to try that once all my shows record.


Did they authorize your box for an update that's not generally available yet?


----------



## h2oskierc

generaltso said:


> Did they authorize your box for an update that's not generally available yet?


Not that I know of, but they looked at my account and said that the last update I got was on January 28th. I dunno? 

I will post before/after version numbers later.


----------



## h2oskierc

My Software version to start with is 14.7-01-3-746 and that is where it remains....


----------



## caddyroger

h2oskierc said:


> My Software version to start with is 14.7-01-3-746


That the latest version.


----------



## h2oskierc

caddyroger said:


> That the latest version.


Yup. And you would think TiVo support would know that. What kills me is that the internet connection works fine. The box just doesn't know it.


----------



## gothaggis

this just started happening to me after the last software update. for me, it seems to be trying to display advertisements and can't contact the server for some reason - or is just a bit slower than normal....and it will pop up that message...then a few seconds later, the ads start loading in and everything is back to normal.


----------



## jjd_87

gothaggis said:


> this just started happening to me after the last software update. for me, it seems to be trying to display advertisements and can't contact the server for some reason - or is just a bit slower than normal....and it will pop up that message...then a few seconds later, the ads start loading in and everything is back to normal.


Yeah I've noticed the same problem just in the past week. My ad bar even went black for most of the day yesterday, but everything else worked out fine.


----------



## ericgoldy

Had the same problem -- off and on. Comes and goes..


----------



## patnmike427

tomhorsley said:


> I used to have this problem all the time, then I looked at my router logs and found that the tivo dhcp client never renews the lease. I switched to a static IP config for the tivo and problem went away and never came back (well, except when comcast internet is actually down).


Yup-this is your winner, right here...here's how to fix this once and for all, even for the novices/non-techies:

1--On your home network, find out your IP addressing scheme: It's probably 192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.0.xxx.
---how do I find this info? If you have a Windows computer hooked up to this network-
---for XP and earlier, click Start-Run, then type "*cmd*" (without the quotes) in the box, then click OK.
---for Vista/Windows 7, click Start; in the Search box immediately above the Start button, type "*cmd*", then click on the cmd.exe that appears above.​---New black & white window opens; type "*ipconfig*", then press Enter.
---Look for 3 items: IP or IPv4 Address, Subnet Mask, and Default Gateway. Write the numbers down, then close this window.​
2--Fire up a web browser of your choice: IE, Firefox, Chrome, doesn't matter. In the address bar, type this: *http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* ; substitute the number you wrote down for Default Gateway, and press Enter or "Go".

3--You will likely be prompted to enter a username and password; if you never entered a router configuration password (most people haven't), simply Google your router's brand and model number with default password; for example, "Linksys WRT400N default password". A good site for this info is http://www.speedguide.net/broadband.php , as they list over 1700 network devices, and include this info on each item's page.

4--It would be a good idea to visit the router mfgr.'s website for a user manual in PDF format; since all router config screens are different, I'm giving you "generic" instructions.
---Look for something called DHCP or IP Address Distribution...this is the section where the router will assign unique IP addresses to all devices or computers on your home network.
---Once you get there, you'll usually see the following: Start IP Address, End IP Address, Subnet Mask, WINS Server, and Lease Time.
---Change ONLY the LAST part of the Start IP Address; for example, if the address reads 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100, change it to 192.168.1.20. Do not change anything else!
---Click Apply or OK as applicable.
---While you're in the router's configuration, it would be a good idea to change your DNS settings. Simply put, DNS translates your "human-understandable" website address (www.google.com) into an IP address (64.233.167.104) so computers can "converse" over the Internet. For the majority of home users, DNS services are provided by your ISP; depending on how well they're optimized or their capacity, moving from web page to web page can be very quick or painfully slow, and it has NOTHING to do with your connection. I would change your Primary and Secondary DNS Server settings to those of OpenDNS, a free public DNS service; you would enter these numbers-208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.

Note that while Verizon's DNS is pretty good, switching to OpenDNS does make a noticeable difference...and Comcast? They are notorious for incredibly slow lookups, and have had numerous outages over the years, including an infamous 30+ hour outage a few years back.​
5--Now that you're done with the router, close your web browser, and head on over to your TiVo.

6--On the TiVo, go to TiVo Central-Settings & Messages-Settings, then Network and Phone.

7--Go to Change Network Settings-Let me specify a static IP address.

8--On the Enter IP Address screen, enter an address where the "First three" blocks of numbers are identical to your gateway, BUT make the LAST "block" a number that is LESS than the "Start IP Address" from above; in the example I gave, I used "20", so enter a number between 2 and 20. (Don't use a "1", since that is assigned to the router itself)

9--TiVo will then access the network; once done, check the Use These Addresses values shown against those you wrote down in #1; and YES, the DNS should say the same number as your Gateway. Chose Yes, let me use these addresses.

10--TiVo will then back out to the main Network Connection screen; perform a Connect to the TiVo Service now; make sure it succeeds.

That's it!

By assigning this static IP address, you will eliminate any possibility of your TiVo "not playing nice" on your network...from this point forward, the ONLY things that could cause a "No Internet Connection" message are actual router failure or connection issues due to your ISP beyond your control.

Hope this helps...


----------



## DGar

Has anyone tried this? I got my Premiere on Monday 5/10/11 and it's had this problem from the beginning. i'm planning to give this a shot tonight.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

I don't see the point of reducing your router's DHCP IP address max from 100 to 20 and then using one of those 20 DHCP addresses for a static address. To be sure not to have a conflict with a DHCP asignment with a static address you'd use 021 or higher for the final three digits for the Tivo static IP. Or since all but 0, 1 and 255 are available - minus whatever is assigned already via DHCP, and if the router DHCP max was 100, you could just use 101 (or higher up to 254) and not need to mess with the router. IMHO.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1

DGar said:


> Has anyone tried this? I got my Premiere on Monday 5/10/11 and it's had this problem from the beginning. i'm planning to give this a shot tonight.


First thing I tried. Didn't fix it for me. It's on the network and can access Pandora in the SDUI.


----------



## DeWitt

I have not had this problem since switching to the Static IP setup. Definitely did the trick for me.


----------



## DGar

Got static IP set up. Pandora works through SD menus. No Netflix, YouTube, VOD. In HD, still get the same "No Connection" message. Basically the same as before. 

Tried apps.tv. Works fine. 

Anything else to try???


----------



## shady

I just got this issue for the first time today.
I'm sure it's not a coincidence, sounds like a TiVo server problem


----------



## DGar

cross post - 

mine started working last night around 10 pm. 

I had hooked it up to a new router i had laying around earlier in the evening with no luck. Based on jkuter's working as well, my guess is that they finally fixed something at Tivo HQ.

Anyone else's magically working today to help confirm the theory?

BTW - this is my first Tivo, and when it actually works, this thing is awesome.


----------



## Baddog7915

patnmike427 said:


> Yup-this is your winner, right here...here's how to fix this once and for all, even for the novices/non-techies:
> 
> 1--On your home network, find out your IP addressing scheme: It's probably 192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.0.xxx.
> ---how do I find this info? If you have a Windows computer hooked up to this network-
> ---for XP and earlier, click Start-Run, then type "*cmd*" (without the quotes) in the box, then click OK.
> ---for Vista/Windows 7, click Start; in the Search box immediately above the Start button, type "*cmd*", then click on the cmd.exe that appears above.​---New black & white window opens; type "*ipconfig*", then press Enter.
> ---Look for 3 items: IP or IPv4 Address, Subnet Mask, and Default Gateway. Write the numbers down, then close this window.​
> 2--Fire up a web browser of your choice: IE, Firefox, Chrome, doesn't matter. In the address bar, type this: *http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* ; substitute the number you wrote down for Default Gateway, and press Enter or "Go".
> 
> 3--You will likely be prompted to enter a username and password; if you never entered a router configuration password (most people haven't), simply Google your router's brand and model number with default password; for example, "Linksys WRT400N default password". A good site for this info is http://www.speedguide.net/broadband.php , as they list over 1700 network devices, and include this info on each item's page.
> 
> 4--It would be a good idea to visit the router mfgr.'s website for a user manual in PDF format; since all router config screens are different, I'm giving you "generic" instructions.
> ---Look for something called DHCP or IP Address Distribution...this is the section where the router will assign unique IP addresses to all devices or computers on your home network.
> ---Once you get there, you'll usually see the following: Start IP Address, End IP Address, Subnet Mask, WINS Server, and Lease Time.
> ---Change ONLY the LAST part of the Start IP Address; for example, if the address reads 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100, change it to 192.168.1.20. Do not change anything else!
> ---Click Apply or OK as applicable.
> ---While you're in the router's configuration, it would be a good idea to change your DNS settings. Simply put, DNS translates your "human-understandable" website address (www.google.com) into an IP address (64.233.167.104) so computers can "converse" over the Internet. For the majority of home users, DNS services are provided by your ISP; depending on how well they're optimized or their capacity, moving from web page to web page can be very quick or painfully slow, and it has NOTHING to do with your connection. I would change your Primary and Secondary DNS Server settings to those of OpenDNS, a free public DNS service; you would enter these numbers-208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
> 
> Note that while Verizon's DNS is pretty good, switching to OpenDNS does make a noticeable difference...and Comcast? They are notorious for incredibly slow lookups, and have had numerous outages over the years, including an infamous 30+ hour outage a few years back.​
> 5--Now that you're done with the router, close your web browser, and head on over to your TiVo.
> 
> 6--On the TiVo, go to TiVo Central-Settings & Messages-Settings, then Network and Phone.
> 
> 7--Go to Change Network Settings-Let me specify a static IP address.
> 
> 8--On the Enter IP Address screen, enter an address where the "First three" blocks of numbers are identical to your gateway, BUT make the LAST "block" a number that is LESS than the "Start IP Address" from above; in the example I gave, I used "20", so enter a number between 2 and 20. (Don't use a "1", since that is assigned to the router itself)
> 
> 9--TiVo will then access the network; once done, check the Use These Addresses values shown against those you wrote down in #1; and YES, the DNS should say the same number as your Gateway. Chose Yes, let me use these addresses.
> 
> 10--TiVo will then back out to the main Network Connection screen; perform a Connect to the TiVo Service now; make sure it succeeds.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> By assigning this static IP address, you will eliminate any possibility of your TiVo "not playing nice" on your network...from this point forward, the ONLY things that could cause a "No Internet Connection" message are actual router failure or connection issues due to your ISP beyond your control.
> 
> Hope this helps...


I used your suggestion and reset the range of IP addresses on the Netgear router. I then set the TIVO IP address at a value lower than the new range, (carefull not to select an already used Static IP address of another component) and the new static address has allowed the TIVO to maintain connectivity for a week now. No more lost downloads or interrupted streaming videos ... and no more forced connections!

THANK YOU! You gave me a solution that TIVO Tech Support never provided. I did not mess with the NPS ... I wanted to work with just one variable, not two. Once I have about a month of clear sailing, I will experiment with your NPS suggestion.

For anyone else reading this post, I say to you: TRY THIS SOLUTION! IT WORKS!


----------



## Baddog7915

patnmike427 said:


> Yup-this is your winner, right here...here's how to fix this once and for all, even for the novices/non-techies:
> 
> 1--On your home network, find out your IP addressing scheme: It's probably 192.168.1.xxx or 192.168.0.xxx.
> ---how do I find this info? If you have a Windows computer hooked up to this network-
> ---for XP and earlier, click Start-Run, then type "*cmd*" (without the quotes) in the box, then click OK.
> ---for Vista/Windows 7, click Start; in the Search box immediately above the Start button, type "*cmd*", then click on the cmd.exe that appears above.​---New black & white window opens; type "*ipconfig*", then press Enter.
> ---Look for 3 items: IP or IPv4 Address, Subnet Mask, and Default Gateway. Write the numbers down, then close this window.​
> 2--Fire up a web browser of your choice: IE, Firefox, Chrome, doesn't matter. In the address bar, type this: *http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx* ; substitute the number you wrote down for Default Gateway, and press Enter or "Go".
> 
> 3--You will likely be prompted to enter a username and password; if you never entered a router configuration password (most people haven't), simply Google your router's brand and model number with default password; for example, "Linksys WRT400N default password". A good site for this info is http://www.speedguide.net/broadband.php , as they list over 1700 network devices, and include this info on each item's page.
> 
> 4--It would be a good idea to visit the router mfgr.'s website for a user manual in PDF format; since all router config screens are different, I'm giving you "generic" instructions.
> ---Look for something called DHCP or IP Address Distribution...this is the section where the router will assign unique IP addresses to all devices or computers on your home network.
> ---Once you get there, you'll usually see the following: Start IP Address, End IP Address, Subnet Mask, WINS Server, and Lease Time.
> ---Change ONLY the LAST part of the Start IP Address; for example, if the address reads 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100, change it to 192.168.1.20. Do not change anything else!
> ---Click Apply or OK as applicable.
> ---While you're in the router's configuration, it would be a good idea to change your DNS settings. Simply put, DNS translates your "human-understandable" website address (www.google.com) into an IP address (64.233.167.104) so computers can "converse" over the Internet. For the majority of home users, DNS services are provided by your ISP; depending on how well they're optimized or their capacity, moving from web page to web page can be very quick or painfully slow, and it has NOTHING to do with your connection. I would change your Primary and Secondary DNS Server settings to those of OpenDNS, a free public DNS service; you would enter these numbers-208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
> 
> Note that while Verizon's DNS is pretty good, switching to OpenDNS does make a noticeable difference...and Comcast? They are notorious for incredibly slow lookups, and have had numerous outages over the years, including an infamous 30+ hour outage a few years back.​
> 5--Now that you're done with the router, close your web browser, and head on over to your TiVo.
> 
> 6--On the TiVo, go to TiVo Central-Settings & Messages-Settings, then Network and Phone.
> 
> 7--Go to Change Network Settings-Let me specify a static IP address.
> 
> 8--On the Enter IP Address screen, enter an address where the "First three" blocks of numbers are identical to your gateway, BUT make the LAST "block" a number that is LESS than the "Start IP Address" from above; in the example I gave, I used "20", so enter a number between 2 and 20. (Don't use a "1", since that is assigned to the router itself)
> 
> 9--TiVo will then access the network; once done, check the Use These Addresses values shown against those you wrote down in #1; and YES, the DNS should say the same number as your Gateway. Chose Yes, let me use these addresses.
> 
> 10--TiVo will then back out to the main Network Connection screen; perform a Connect to the TiVo Service now; make sure it succeeds.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> By assigning this static IP address, you will eliminate any possibility of your TiVo "not playing nice" on your network...from this point forward, the ONLY things that could cause a "No Internet Connection" message are actual router failure or connection issues due to your ISP beyond your control.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Simply stated, I used your solution and it resolved my problem. No more forced internet connections, no more interrupted downloads or streaming videos.

I didn't mess with the DNS settings ... one variable at a time! THANKS, you solved what TIVO Tech Support couldn't!

UPDATE: 
After a couple of weeks the problem returned. It appears that the Wireless N Adapter (just like the TIVO series 3) does not play well when it's setup with a dynamic IP address (always changing).

SOLUTION: 
I changed the wireless N Adapter to a Static IP address. It seems to like having the static IP address because each time it was changed by the router, connectivity issues returned. So now I have both the TIVO Series 3 and the Wireless N Adapter setup with distinct Static IP Addresses. You need to perform this change by resetting the Adapter to factory default, connecting it to the PC, and using the manual configuration (Advanced Settings in the online wizard). The instructions are explained on the TIVO website.

CONCLUSION:
The initial process of adjusting the IP address range of the router to allow for a smaller range of Static IP addresses was spot on. But the Series 3 and THE Wireless N Adapter should both be setup with the Static IP Addresses. that are outside of the DHCP range of the Router. This is working seemlessly for me and I have noticed that the connectivity is smoother and faster.


----------



## bsmith1051

FYI - rather than restart I've just been disconnecting the network cable for a second, then reconnecting. Seems to force a re-detect.

re DHCP vs Static IP, I thought I had tried that unsuccessfully about a year ago. Maybe there was still some sw bug that has since been fixed? Or maybe I didn't use an IP address 'below' the DHCP range (I suspect I used an address above it; I know not to use a duplicate IP). Now my TP is on DHCP but maybe I'll try the static again and change the DHCP range, too.


----------



## Idz21

i'm having the same connection issues with my Tivo that i just received 2weeks ago. the static ip trick doesnt work for me because whenever i set an ip outside of my dhcp range, there is just no connection at all and i get the N13 Problem with the service error message. i also just got the standard N24 message saying there is an adapter issue. im using the dlink dir-655 router.

im using the wireless n adapter, and it has all 3 bars lit up, so communicating with the router isnt the issue. no clue why this problem is still left unresolved.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

I was informed by a CS @ Tivo that this is caused by the cable company trying to free up bandwidth for other user on your trunk...

I get this nag screen all the time... : * "If you are watching this channel, press select, otherwise this channel will become disabled for viewing" DUH?*


----------



## Speedo123

I have 3 Premieres and have had this problem on 2 of them. Turns out that the cause on mine is a "bad" female connector on the boxes to plug in the network cable. I had to wiggle the cable and then move it to one side or the other. Once the light started flashing green again, I taped the cable to the box so that it held the pressure on the connector. This has worked on both boxes. TiVo said they would replace the units, but that requires sending them back and not having them for a week or more. As this worked, I haven't returned them against the RAs TiVo emailed me. Anyway, seems like if I've had this problem on 2 out of 3 units, it might be pretty widespread. (Guess the mfgr got a deal on cheap connectors!) It's worth checking to see if maybe this could be the cause of the problem. Easiest way to see is if there's no light at the connector, wiggle the cable. If it comes on, you've got a bad connector.  If so, you can either have TiVo replace the box or try my fix.

Hope that helps some of you having this problem.


----------



## tazmandman

I'm currently have a similiar problem with my brand new Premiere. It was fine yesterday when I set it up for the first time, but this morning the streaming services (netflix, hulu, etc.) "disappeared" from the HDUI. 

I noticed the Tivo updated to .8c during the night, so I rebooted it again to see if that would fix the HDUI.... instead, I got the "your Tivo is not connected to the internet" message even though I can easily switch to SDUI and play all services....

Anyone else have ideas? Its not the internet connection, its a software problem with the Tivo HDUI


----------



## miadlor

Mine just started tonight........nothing wrong with network as others are ok......reset the network anyway. Does connect with no issues and can use in SD mode for other features. It's driving me nuts. It started after a lock up and then reboot. Also last night the other premiere I have, locked up and the same thing happened......it's wireless....cycled usb...came right up.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

routerspecialist said:


> Just go back to the SD menus, and the problem goes away. This is a bug, a pretty nasty one, with the software. If it was anything else, going back to the SD menus wouldn't fix it. And that fixed it for me. No problems since switching back to the SD menus.


true, that returning to the SD menu is the only recourse we have... It is a shame that Tivo did not do enough R an D before releasing a product that works as poorly as their Series 3 and 4 do...

Wonder just how bad it;s going to get when the Series 5 Tivo drops later this year

Never forgotten 9/11


----------



## unitron

Idz21 said:


> i'm having the same connection issues with my Tivo that i just received 2weeks ago. the static ip trick doesnt work for me because whenever i set an ip outside of my dhcp range, there is just no connection at all and i get the N13 Problem with the service error message. i also just got the standard N24 message saying there is an adapter issue. im using the dlink dir-655 router.
> 
> im using the wireless n adapter, and it has all 3 bars lit up, so communicating with the router isnt the issue. no clue why this problem is still left unresolved.


Looking at the pdf of the manual for your router

http://static.compusa.com/pdf/D-link-DIR-655-Manual.pdf

, there's a DHCP server settings page and a DHCP Reservation page.

You should probably just uncheck the box that enables the DHCP reservation.

Figure out the maximum number of devices,wireless or wired, that you might want to be able to get a DHCP address/lease for from the router. Typically this would be anything, like a laptop, that you might carry away from the house to use elsewhere and then bring back.

Anything else that sits in the same place in the house all the time, wired or wireless, you should give a static IP address to.

Just for grins let's say you have 3 devices that need DHCP leases from the router.

Set your DHCP IP address range from 192.168.0.251 to 192.168.0.254

That'll actually give you a range of 4 DHCP addresses in case you forgot a device. If you ever need to increase the number, just decrease the first 4 octets by 1 to 192.168.0.250

Then, give everything else static IP addresses starting with 192.168.0.2 and going up. (192.168.0.1 is the router's address)

You could set aside 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.10 for your first 9 TiVos (should hold you for awhile), 192.168.0.11 through 192.168.0.30 for your first 30 non-traveling computers (if you have more than that, you should be writing this), et cetera.

You put the DHCP addresses at one end of the overall potential and the static ones at the other and you can increase either without meeting in the middle until you've so many of either or both that you need to hire a full time sys admin to run your home network.

Make sure your router and anything that connects to it wirelessly, via a static IP or a DHCP address, agree on which version of encryption you're using, and tell all of those devices what the network name is so that you don't have to have the router wirelessly broadcast it.


----------



## ginginlala

Not really throwing anything new in here, just that this issue popped up for me for the first time today after a few months of TiVo Premiere total happiness. Same issue as everyone else, Internet works fine in SD Menus, forced connect works. Tried the Static IP trick, which seemed to fix the issue for a few hours after a cold reboot but now the issue has recurred, even with the Static IP assignment.

Here is normally where I go on a rant about bad customer service, but I'll save that for if and when this issue is still going on in a few days .


----------



## Idz21

*Here's a solution that seemed to have worked for me, that someone mentioned in another thread: * Change the channel that your router operates on, because there could be distrubances from other devices in your home. I took my router off Auto mode (which assigned channel 6) and changed it to channel 11, which along with the static IP trick, is holding my connection so far. It's only been about 1 day so far though. The other channels listed to try were 1 & 6.

*Unitron* - Thanks for the further detail. I actually eventually did get the static IP to work, outside of my DHCP range, even with the IP reserve feature enabled. The strange thing is that the static IP devices don't show up in my Status screen which typically shows everything that's currently connected to my router. When I switch to the Wireless Connections screen, I do see the TiVo-N device (identified by its MAC) except with a 0.0.0.0 IP. The others within the DCHP range are listed fine, with the regular 192.168.x.x addresses. A bit strange, but maybe that's how it's supposed to work as a bit of a masking feature.

*Others* - I did check whether my ethernet plug was live when my connection kept dropping and it was. I did notice the plug was awful when I originally plugged in the box directly to my router via ethernet. I couldn't figure out why the box wasn't updating, until I looked in the back and saw there were no lights. Once I lifted it up, it lit up like a christmas tree. I haven't had this isssue using the TiVo supplied connector cable with the Wireless-N device, so my connection issues were not related to that.


----------



## iceturkee

i am having the no network connection message daily now. i unplug the network cable, plug it back in and its fine until the following day.

i was thinking i had a cable going bad!


----------



## Idz21

Just wanted to provide an update. It's been a few days now, and since I switched my router's channel to 11, along with the static IP trick, my wireless connection has been holding firm in the HD menus. No more connection drops.


----------



## rdlm

I had the same symptoms: Periodically, perhaps a couple times a week, my network connection would just drop. I have a Tivo N adapter, and the signal light would be blinking. The blinking light can mean that it's lost it's WiFi signal, but it can also mean that the ethernet cable isn't connected to the Tivo.

After a few months of this random/periodic problem, trying a replacement N adapter, and static IP, and everytihing else I could think of, it occurred to me that perhaps there was a problem with the ethernet connector. Sure enough, if I wobbled/pushed the wire at the connector on the back of the Tivo, it would re-connect, and if I wobbled/pulled, it would disconnect. 

I tried several different ethernet cables as replacements, and finally found one that was slightly snugger, and wouldn't disconnect by playing with the cable. Since then, it's worked flawlessly.

Unsure if my issue was a one-off, but hopefully this helps a few others!


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

I have had this same problem since I "upgraded" to TiVo Premier. I've been a TiVo user since the very first TiVo. What I have determined is this this:

TiVo is a complete and total piece of ****. This is like the worst drunk, fired Microsoft programmers got together to create a product. My wife asks me "is it normal for a TiVo to need to be unplugged every day and rebooted?

I wish to God there was a halfway decent alternative. 

I hate TiVo.


----------



## Idz21

unitron said:


> Looking at the pdf of the manual for your router
> 
> http://static.compusa.com/pdf/D-link-DIR-655-Manual.pdf
> 
> , there's a DHCP server settings page and a DHCP Reservation page.
> 
> You should probably just uncheck the box that enables the DHCP reservation.
> 
> Figure out the maximum number of devices,wireless or wired, that you might want to be able to get a DHCP address/lease for from the router. Typically this would be anything, like a laptop, that you might carry away from the house to use elsewhere and then bring back.
> 
> Anything else that sits in the same place in the house all the time, wired or wireless, you should give a static IP address to.
> 
> Just for grins let's say you have 3 devices that need DHCP leases from the router.
> 
> Set your DHCP IP address range from 192.168.0.251 to 192.168.0.254
> 
> That'll actually give you a range of 4 DHCP addresses in case you forgot a device. If you ever need to increase the number, just decrease the first 4 octets by 1 to 192.168.0.250
> 
> Then, give everything else static IP addresses starting with 192.168.0.2 and going up. (192.168.0.1 is the router's address)
> 
> You could set aside 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.10 for your first 9 TiVos (should hold you for awhile), 192.168.0.11 through 192.168.0.30 for your first 30 non-traveling computers (if you have more than that, you should be writing this), et cetera.
> 
> You put the DHCP addresses at one end of the overall potential and the static ones at the other and you can increase either without meeting in the middle until you've so many of either or both that you need to hire a full time sys admin to run your home network.
> 
> Make sure your router and anything that connects to it wirelessly, via a static IP or a DHCP address, agree on which version of encryption you're using, and tell all of those devices what the network name is so that you don't have to have the router wirelessly broadcast it.


I'm having problems setting a static IP again. Here are my settings
IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway (router) IP: 192.168.1.23 (this is what I set it to in my router settings)
DNS 1: 167.206.245.129
DNS 2: 167.206.245.130
DNS 3: 192.168.1.23

I tried setting my router IP as DNS 1 but same result. I keep getting this error on my TiVo: Router not found (N07). 
All my other DHCP devices are working fine. Any clue what's going on? My DHCP range is set from .24 - .50


----------



## Idz21

Idz21 said:


> I'm having problems setting a static IP again. Here are my settings
> IP: 192.168.1.2
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> Gateway (router) IP: 192.168.1.23 (this is what I set it to in my router settings)
> DNS 1: 167.206.245.129
> DNS 2: 167.206.245.130
> DNS 3: 192.168.1.23
> 
> I tried setting my router IP as DNS 1 but same result. I keep getting this error on my TiVo: Router not found (N07).
> All my other DHCP devices are working fine. Any clue what's going on? My DHCP range is set from .24 - .50


I solved my own problem by power cycling the N adapter. Once I did that the static IP connection went through.


----------

